# Bryn TERFEL SINGING " DEEP RIVER"



## Sam Waylen

I listen to several spirituals.

I would be fascinated to see a piano reduction of the arrangement for the version of this one that he has recorded.
Have any of you kind forum people got any idea how I might go about getting a copy of this,to study please ?


Sam


----------

